# you know how I know my dog is awesome (fill in the blank)



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Because he frequently hikes his leg on a tree....to poop (man style)


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

She eats her own poo in the kennel, so I don't have to clean


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

because he goes to the end of the property and poops in the bushes... never to be seen or stepped on again...

t


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

(and) because he jumps out of buildings on to concrete and is like "yeah....its no big deal"


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

(and) because he is always the humper and not the humpee





*thread inspired by the 40 year old virgin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX0SD_cazhs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Because he only pees on other peoples tires.:smile:


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

because she whipped the troubled neighborhood bully dog's ass when he attacked my puppy


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Because he barks like a demon to let me know I have solicitors walking up the drive way and know not to answer the door.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Because one of my friends let themselves in my house without knocking, and she cornered him by the door where he screamed like a little girl to be rescued.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Because he takes a pee in the bathroom when I sleep in....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Matt Grosch said:


> Because he frequently hikes his leg on a tree....to poop (man style)


Exactly....only Ajay pees while pooping as well.....


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

funny my dog also poos and pees at the same time with a hiked leg...all into the bushes..... ive never seen another dog do this....:-D


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Because he snaps up a fly mid-air and then spens the next five minutes pulling off it's legs and wings, one piece at a time, as the fly squiggls around on the floor. LOL


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Because he snaps up a fly mid-air and then spens the next five minutes pulling off it's legs and wings, one piece at a time, as the fly squiggls around on the floor. LOL


Now that is pretty awesome!

I know my dog is awesome because she wants to ride in the car with me so bad that she doesn't mind curling up on the floorboard because there is no room on the seats with the kids. Even though there is like 6 inches of room for her ass back there.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Because he could surf when he was a pup.

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/surf.jpg


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Because he could surf when he was a pup.
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/surf.jpg


I'll be dam hes surfing on a big piece of ice, cool pic Gerry


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That makes me cold just looking at it, but it's really neat!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Because he produces strong metal retrievers that Customs loves!


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool picture and thanks for finaly posting a picture that doesn't take a half hour to download.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Because she wears a hat.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

because he fearlessly bails off tall buildings, just like superman  (??)

PLUS--he's a natural PSA dog: he defends myself and my property from people-eating/property-destroying skunks!! (and cats)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Because she wears a hat.



he looks miserable


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> *he* looks miserable


She isn't miserable with the wearing of the hat, only with the sitting for a picture as she can't freely parade around with it on. She'll wear that damned hat for hours if I let her. :-k

Sometimes Willow goes by the name if William, it depends who I am talking to about my dog. So Matt, just so you know this was William in the photo.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

tracey delin said:


> because he goes to the end of the property and poops in the bushes... never to be seen or stepped on again...
> 
> t


lol, mine poops on TOP of the bushes(after hiking his leg like he is gonna pee on them)


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

because she drops deer antlers into my toilet...so the plumber has to completely rip apart my entire bathroom.


oh, wait, no....that's why I hate her. [-X


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Because he backed a 6'3" 285 lbs black male into the corner for coming into the house when noone was home !!!!!!!
The dog is a 7 yr old Golden Ret. that is used for therapy work and the black male is my unofficially adopted son who had come into the house still wearing his motorcycle helmet !!!!!!!!

Terry


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Strange what some people find awesome!!! I'm actually referring to the last post - what is awesome about that????

I'm ashamed to say, I can't think of anything that my dogs do that I find awesome. Truly, I've been thinking of what they do that I would class as awesome and I can't think of anything they do that puts them a class above others.

Now I'm awesome - but that is another thread's worth!!!


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

Terry Devine said:


> Because he backed a 6'3" 285 lbs black male into the corner for coming into the house when noone was home !!!!!!!
> The dog is a 7 yr old Golden Ret. that is used for therapy work and the black male is my unofficially adopted son who had come into the house still wearing his motorcycle helmet !!!!!!!!
> 
> Terry


so, uh, how did the dog pass a therapy dog test?


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> lol, mine poops on TOP of the bushes(after hiking his leg like he is gonna pee on them)


must be a bulldog thing lol


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

tracey delin said:


> must be a bulldog thing lol


Nope my gsd does it, so did a former gsd.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

honestly IMO I think its really a territorial/ dominance thing... was joking at the "bulldog" thing.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Ooooops, my bad. I did not realize that for the dog to be awesome he had to shit, piss, or eat flies !!!!!!!


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

After reading all this my dog sucks ](*,) she doesnt do any of that cool stuff.


----------

